# Large-Scale Urban Developments



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

SE9 said:


> Here's just one of the Redevelopments going up in cities across *Africa*... Ill post others later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's developments at more *African* cities.. I'll post even more soon:

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*

*Lideta Garden City*


























> The project incorporates the development of the old airport of Addis Ababa, located in Lideta District at the Southwestern edge of the City, into a private modern town for 100,000 people. The site area is 1,929,000 sq.m. The project is divided by a main street running North-east to South-west creating areas for residential buildings and others for villas. The town shall be characterized by its beautiful landscape and gardens alongside complete services. Cross roads are eliminated and safe pedestrian walkways are provided. The project major types of development consist of villas, 550 Town Houses, 180 Apartment buildings, Commercial centers, Offices, Community and Recreation Centers. The total build-up area is 2,014,600 sq.m. The project estimated cost of construction is US$ 750 million (SR 2.8 billion).


*Sunshine*

























*Nairobi, Kenya*

*Greenpark Project*












> Lying to the east of the Stoney Athi River and to the north of the Mombasa Highway, Greenpark is situated on a gentle slope with breathtaking panoramic views of the Ngong Hills. Work is scheduled to begin soon on a new dual carriageway road from the junction at Jomo Kenyatta International Airport to the Site and the road is due for completion during 2006.
> 
> Lying 29 kilometres from the centre of Nairobi, it is uniquely placed within a convenient transport infrastructure meaning the city centre is less than a 30-minute drive away.
> 
> ...


*Malabo II, Equatorial Guinea*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen:

Expantion of the Metro... WTC building plus a ton of others in the new Ørestad BD... residential projects all over the place!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*Milano*

Sesto San Giovanni Falck Area - 2 Millions square meters, more than 40 towers higher than 110 meters. project presented 1 week ago by Renzo Piano

















Santa Giulia/Rogoredo  - 1.1 Millions square meters, no highrise (too close to Linate airport) residential and commercial + SKY TV southern Europe HQ - under construction, project by Norman Foster

New Fiera - 2 Millions square meters - completed 1 years ago. projected by Fuksas

Old Fiera District - 600.000 square meters, 5 skyscrapers (between 80 and 210 meters) project by Libeskind, Isozaki, Hadid

Garibaldi/Repubblica - around 600.000 square meters, 6 skyscrapers between 100 and 180 meters (under construction) project by Pei, Cobb and others.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

!!! amazing milan , jakarta and adis abeba


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Albuquerque has several large urban development projects going on....

Some of them include-

Mesa del Sol- A HUGE project with housing for 140,000 people, stadiums, offices, malls, schools, industrial spaces etc....

Rancho Cielo- A 5,400 acre project including train depots and transportation centers, shopping, offices industrial development and housing for 32,000 people.

Quail Ranch,Rio West and Westland- Three independant cities, with a combined population of 140,000. Complete with metro systems, downtowns, neighborhoods and all...

UURP (Uptown Urban Redevelopment Project)- A complete refurb and overhaul of metro Albuquerques thrid largest business district.

RRCC (Rio Rancho City Center)- A new downtown from scratch in Albuquerques largest suburb. Includes stadiums, skyscrapers, magnificent public spaces and shopping, residential and educational developement.

There are countless others...but the line starts to blur between urban developemtn projects..and individual projects in urban areas hehehe


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

A bit like some of the European redevelopments, the Port Adelaide Urban Redevelopment is largely medium sized buildings.

It encompasses several square kilometers, with only a handful of buildings over 12 levels high proposed. The entire project will cost in excess of about AU$2.5 billion when completed.


----------



## Irwell (May 22, 2006)

Manchester has quite a few large developments going on, but I'll only include the two largest ones that include highrise elements on here.

The first one is called Middlewood Locks. It's a mainly midrise development, but with a couple of 20 storey towers and a 33 storey office block. The whole development comprises some 11 million sq ft. Sorry but we don't have any real renders of it, even though it has been put in for planning permission.

The second one is called MediaCity:UK. It will be a media city full of media and new media companies, built on the side of Salford Quays. Part of the development will include a special platform out in the water that will be used by the philharmonic orchestra for free performances. Total space is somewhere in the region of 7 million sq ft and it is a partnership between our biggest land owner and the city council, which should guarantee it a fairly smooth ride. Lots of renders and models of this scheme are available in the Manchester forum.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Can't forget about the huge London Docklands redevelopment that's still oingoing.

Toronto has the CityPlace and Portlands redevelopments under construction and in development, respectively.


----------



## AHHHHH (May 22, 2006)

In Baltimore there is a big urban redevelopement by the harbor, called harbor east. It's not as big as these others, but it'll make a big difference here


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Major Developments in Birmingham, England*

*BIRMINGHAM ENGLAND*   

*Eastside*
Size: 400acres
Value: £6 billion / €8.6 billion / US$11 billion
Website:Birmingham Eastside 









*ARENA CENTRAL*
Size: 7.6 acres
Value: £500 million / €721 million / US$930 million
Website: Miller Developments - Arena Central
Arena Central Birmingham 

















*MASSHOUSE*
Value: £350 million / €505 million / US$650 million
Website: Masshouse Birmingham 









*MARTINEAU GALLERIES*
Size: 13.5 acres
Value: £550 million / €795 million / US$1 billion









*THE IRISH QUARTER*
Size: 100+ acres
Value: £400 million / €576 million / US$742 million
Website:Irish Quarter Birmingham 









*FOR MORE INFORMATION ON MAJOR DEVELOPMENTS IN BIRMINGHAM VISIT:*
http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/majordevelopments


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

*New Songdo City  * 
Incheon, South Korea
- The largest real estate project in the world. All of this and more is to be completed by 2014, and it will cost more than $21 billion US dollars. There's more info here: City Projects 

















































































































​


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It seems like these kinds of large redevelopments of old industrial or port areas are really popular in European cities. Especially former industrial centres.

The Västra Hamnen area in Malmö has been home to one of the largest housing exhibitions in the world, including Turning Torso. It is a huge area which today is only 15-20% developed, and consists mainly of old industrial buildings and empty lots, but will be totally developed in the future. Västra Hamnen is a "docklands" area just as the one in London, Hafencity in Hamburg, and so on...

As seen from the public city beach "Ribban", which is located within walking distance from the city centre.









"Ribban" during a chilly spring day.









The nearby park that seperates the southern parts of Malmö's inner city from the Västra Hamnen area. Malmö is commonly called "the city of parks".









Some photos from within the already developed parts of Västra Hamnen.


















The area is packed with people, even in winter.









Small canals float through the area, and even through buildings...









I hope you learned something new about Malmö.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Midtown Miami, currently under construction on the site of an old rail yard. ~65 acres. But Midtown was just the spark that set the whole surrounding area on fire, unleashing a wave of gentrification on a scale that's almost without precedent anywhere in America. Twenty years ago, the surrounding neighborhood was *so* dangerous, City of Miami code enforcement officials refused to even set foot in the area, and police officers always went in pairs. Five years ago, you could barely sell a house in the area for $40,000. Now, just about every piece of property within a mile is up for sale, and the cheapest former crackhouse on a 50x100 foot lot you can buy starts at $360,000. It's actually freaky to drive through the area and see just how fast everything in sight is being demolished and bulldozed.

Anyway, some photos:










future condos, the first four of which I think are currently under construction:











model of the Shops at Midtown Miami: 









Some of the first towers, all under construction:











Midblock @ Midtown: 











And finally, the obligatory map:










Midtown is a small area, but the area that's currently undergoing wholesale demolition and reconstruction stretches from the bay to I-95, from a few blocks south of Midtown, to about a half-mile north of I-195.


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Project City 'mother****n' Center, in Las Vegas Nevada...

8 Billion dollar project. The Garage has been built, and Cosmopolition is under construction as of now.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Shanghai's Harbor City.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto*'s Cityplace - a redevelopment of the downtown core's disused rail yards.


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

TORONTO

Trump tower toronto









Signature Tower









Shangra La Hotel









Bay-Adelade Center









1 Bloor East









Richmond-Adelade Center









Quantium









Residences of College Park









West One 









*all those are atleast 150+ M


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you know what a large scale urban development is? People should really stop putting Toronto in there names, stop embarrassing the city.


----------



## Baltimoreguy (Jan 29, 2003)

*Baltimore Inner Harbor East/HarborPoint Development*

This project is being built on about 52 acres on Baltimore Inner Harbor at a cost of over 2 billion dollars. It includes over 2,000 Residential units, 7 hotels, 1,000,000 of retail shops and restuarants, movie theaters, a grocery store, boat docks, over 2,500,000 square of office space including the would headquarters of Sylvan Learning, also Morgan Stanley is also a major tenant. The complex will include about 7,400,000 square feet total.









The building is a $400,000,000 tower on Baltimore Inner Harbor to include Condos, Retail, a hotel and parking. It is 59 stories and 717 feet tall, however, recent news is that the tower will go even higher probably over 800 feet tall. This building is part of the development known as Inner Harbor which was started in the 1970's by demolishing about 250 acres of warehouses, It includes
1000's of residential units, over 4,000 hotel rooms, 1.5 million square feet convention center, 500,000+ square feet of retail space, over 6,000,000 square feet of office space, a science center, the national aquarium, and waterfront parks, It also saved a historic neighboorhood from the 1700's known as Otterbein where homes have been renovated. Also two stadiums sports complex is on the western edge of the project








Canton Crossing Baltimore over 3.5 million square feet. $800,000,000
550 condos 2 hotels, retail, and 1.5 million square of office spcae. 








Construction pictures of Inner Harbor East


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

There's not really much Salt Lake City has to offer. The two main malls downtown (Crossroads Mall and ZCMI Mall) are both in the early stages of redevelopment and will be connected by walkways and will feature a new, more modern and eco-friendly design. An office building and apartment complex will also be constructed on the site as well, and the campus of the LDS Business College will move into a new, much larger structure on the site. Also, there's a new skyscraper that should be constructed soon...I have no idea what it's supposed to look like though.

Yeah, that's about all Salt Lake City has to offern in terms of urban redevelopment...

However, there are massive residential areas under construction in some of the suburbs, some of which are just ugly urban sprawl, others of which are at least half-decent. There's a company that has ambition plans to develop the entire west side of the Salt Lake Valley over the next 75 years, fully filling it rim-to-rim (it's already filled up as far north and east as it can go).

That's about all Salt Lake City has to offer though. Not much. Nothing on the scale of those massive urban redevelopment projects in those massive cities where they demolish old industrial areas and transform them into big, nice new business parks, apartments, condos, parks, fill them up with skyscrapers, or other sort of urban redevelopment.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London UK - Large Scale Developments:*
(Under Construction: White City and Greenwich Peninsula)


Barnet Borough Redevelopment (Cricklewood, Brent Cross and West Hendon) - NorthWest London *£2.5billion / $4.6billion / €3.7billion*










Stratford 2012 Olympic Site - East London










Stratford City Redelopment - East London *£3.5billion / $6.4billion / €5.1billion*










Elephant & Castle Regeneration - South London *£1.5billion / $2.8billion / €2.2billion*










Kings Cross Redevelopment - North/Central London *£1billion / $1.8billion / €1.4billion*










Wood Wharf Development - Canary Wharf










Greenwich Peninsula










Kidbrooke Redevelopment - South London










Silvertown Quays Development - East London *£1.5billion / $2.8billion / €2.2billion*


























Lewisham Gateway Redevelopment - South London










White City Redevelopment - West London










Battersea Power Station Redevelopment - South London


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

For the projects above:

2006:
Greenwich peninsula and O2 Arena under construction.


2007:
Stratford City starts construction.
White City finishes construction.

2008:
Greenwich Peninsula finishes.

2010:
Lewisham Gateway Redevelopment complete.

2012:
Olympic site opened for games.
Kidbrooke Redevelopment Complete

2022:
Barnet redevelopment complete.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Do you still believe in King's Cross? A friend of mine worked for that redeveloppment in the mid 90s. Didn't hear about it anymore though...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Kings Cross was approved on 10th March 2006 

It's most definately "on" now.

Here's the thread about it in the UK Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324998&page=1

and here's the official website: http://www.argentkingscross.com

the photo gallery (renders): http://www.argentkingscross.com/live/revised_applications/gallery.htm

Overhead::


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

New Street Station in Birmingham. Not much info about this because the slow pace it is going at but the redevelopment of the station would cost £500 million however there is the possiblity of a new station built to ease the pressure and strain off New Street. This redevelopment will see two tall towers being built quite possibly.


----------

